# Cooler Master 430 Elite temps high ???



## vizkid2005 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys ... 
Are these temps too high for my cpu ???
Everest Ultimate Stress Test running for 1/2 hr (Didnt have much patience  )

Location : Mumbai 
Time : 10 mins b4 uploading .. 
Condition : No Air Conditioning ... Just a normal room ... 

I invested in an Artic silver matrix thermal compound 2day ... Planning to apply it tommorow ... Also will do some cable management if possible .... 

The temps remain constant for the high values thats why I quit the test ... 

Also can I or SHOULD I mess with around overclocking my cpu on stock cooler ??? I don`t need it but just to check it out ??? Is it worth ??? 


*img857.imageshack.us/img857/497/10463877

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/2875/36145184.png


----------



## jsjs (Jun 15, 2011)

Temps in the range of 40 are fine. Dont oc on stock


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 15, 2011)

U see in the pic ... The temps are in 70`s on full load ... Are they ok ???


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 15, 2011)

See this *here*


> Package Specifications
> 
> 
> Max CPU Configuration|1
> ...



Seems *u are crossing the Tcase bro*! 

Consider wire management or a better HSF...

Cud u post cabby screenshots?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 16, 2011)

I`ll do it 2morrow ... Pakka !!!!

This is how my Pc looked Yesterday .... 

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/1341/20110616082317.jpg

*img718.imageshack.us/img718/3856/20110616082329.jpg

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/2875/36145184.png

And the Temps are as above ..

Yesterday .. I had gone to Lamington road and invested in a Arctic silver MATRIX Thermal Compound ... I  thought it will help bring the temps down ... 

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/1852/20110616140608.jpg

2day I opened my Pc .... 
Cleaned Everything ....

PC Fan and Heat sink Before and After ...

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/1192/20110616090820.jpg

*img810.imageshack.us/img810/4153/20110616090917.jpg

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/5456/20110616090920.jpg

Cleaned Earlier thermal compound with Iso Propyl Alcohol (IPA)

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/9996/20110616092556.jpg

*img806.imageshack.us/img806/9286/20110616090744.jpg

Case fan Before ...

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/3636/20110616082349.jpg

Case fans After cleaning ... 

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/9392/20110616093848.jpg

*img651.imageshack.us/img651/7559/20110616100316.jpg

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/6749/20110616095420.jpg

I applied the paste using the center drop method ... I cleaned cpu and heatsink base with Iso Propyl Alcohol before putting paste on it ... 


I used this net  to cover fan Inlets and outlets .... 

*img812.imageshack.us/img812/950/20110616110752.jpg

*img861.imageshack.us/img861/164/20110616110742.jpg

This is Finally how my Pc looks now .... Tried my best At cable management ..

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/4133/20110616130220.jpg

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/8529/20110616130224.jpg

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/9001/20110616130242.jpg

But the temps are HIGHER than what they were on yesterday !!!! 
This is When I just booted after cleaning ...
I turned the test off As soon as the temps went soaring !!! 

*img651.imageshack.us/img651/7134/98104162.png

This is during I was writing my post .... 
*img821.imageshack.us/img821/6937/84761069.png

This was the latest .... 
*img843.imageshack.us/img843/7301/88756553.png


What did I do Wrong ??? 

I`m really Worried !!! What do I do now ??? 
The compound was supposed to bring my cpu temps down .... 
Now what ???


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 16, 2011)

the Matrix thermal compound requires break in time of about 300hrs



Important Reminder:
Due to the unique carrier fluid used and the shapes and sizes of the thermally conductive particles in Matrix, it will take a minimum of 300 hours and multiple thermal cycles to achieve maximum particle to particle thermal conduction and for the heatsink to CPU interface to reach maximum conductivity. (This period will be longer in a system without a fan on the heatsink.) On systems measuring actual internal core temperatures via the CPU's internal diode, the measured temperature will often drop significantly over this "break-in" period. This break-in will occur during the normal use of the computer as long as the computer is turned off from time to time and the interface is allowed to cool to room temperature. Once the break-in is complete, the computer can be left on if desired.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you need good after market CPU cooler like Coolermaster Hyper 212+ with 2 higher rpm fan. if the temperature remains at higher degree


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> the Matrix thermal compound requires break in time of about 300hrs



Quite funny


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 16, 2011)

@ mukherjee : Dude its written dat significant temp drop will be seen during this "break in" period ... I don`t see any change ... In fact temps have risen .... 

^^ I can`t buy an after market cooler now ... No $$$ .. Have to save up money .... 

I am planning to buy N620 .... But I don`t understand  other ppl with same proccy don`t have heating probs .. then why me ??? 

U see in above pics .. I tried my best at cable management ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2011)

^^keep your system open and see the temps going lower or not.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 16, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> @ mukherjee : Dude its written dat significant temp drop will be seen during this "break in" period ... I don`t see any change ... In fact temps have risen ....
> 
> ^^ I can`t buy an after market cooler now ... No $$$ .. Have to save up money ....
> 
> ...



Agreed...u did a good job at cable management...even better than me 

What I meant is that the matrix requires 300hrs at least to achieve maximum/optimum efficiency of heat conduction...comes to about 12.5 days!


----------



## Tenida (Jun 16, 2011)

I think HSF is not installed properly or might be broken.Please check it.I am having same problem years ago.


----------



## asingh (Jun 16, 2011)

Some TIMs have a curing in period.


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> See this *here*
> 
> Seems *u are crossing the Tcase bro*!
> 
> ...


Tcase is the surface temp for intel, totally unrelated to core temp, tjmax gives max core temp, to measure tcasemax you need to put a thin thermal probe by drilling a cut on top of the HSF. 

So anything below 90c for core temp is not gonna throttle, but for safe practice 80c should be considered max limit under IBT.

@ OP, tug on the cooler, does it move? Tug on the cooler feet, do they move? If no, let the Matrix settle, one thing, matrix is not a good compound, get TX4, it does not need curing, my Noctua NTH1 required 1/2hr curing time(the time required for the paste to melt and fill the grooves).


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 16, 2011)

@ tkin : Yes dude .. I know its fixed properly .. Its solid and doesnot move .... 
           But I don`t wanna buy another thermal now .. I`ve used matrix just    once .... I guess I`ll wait till it CURES ... freaking 300 hrs !!!

@tenida : How did u solve urs ???


----------



## Tenida (Jun 16, 2011)

I have applied  cheap Intel branded thermal paste(rs 100) in my Core 2 Duo E7300 and  also change the hsf because it leg was broken 

Buy TX4 as suggested by tkin to solve the problem.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 16, 2011)

@faun : Yeah .. it drops by a mere 1 degree celcius ... The prob is that I want to lower temps with the side panel on  .... What the point of removing the side panel everytime ???


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2011)

Well then obviously the problem lies between heatsink and CPU die. May be they are not spliced up perfectly.

I don't think thermal paste will make huge improvement. Maybe 3-4 degree cel.

Also, can you tell me from where you improvised that dust filter net ? I want one too.


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2011)

Give it a few IBT runs. Will cure it fast.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2011)

@ *vizkid *-  what's your CPU vcore  ? Try to set to 1.25v or 1.22V under bios settings.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 17, 2011)

@Faun : I had got that net to keep out pigeons from making nests on my Ac ka outside part (Dunno what they call it ... ) .. I had some of it left .. So I cut it out in shape of a square ... Made four holes with scissor ... N Just fixed the fans ... 

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/5965/20110617120054.jpg

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/1470/20110617120114.jpg

Guys , Luk what happened to my Case when I used incense sticks ( Agarbatti ) to check airflow in my pc ...   :fluriod-cry2:

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/7444/20110617114204.jpg

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/9876/20110617114212.jpg

@ Asingh : Whenever I try .. It soars high ... It reaches 75 in 3 secs !!!! Then I get worried and turn it off ....  

@ topgear : Its set to Automatic ... No OC profile defined in my BIOS ... Its all on Default ....

Hey guys that thermal compound I got is leaking from the top side ... WTF !!!!


----------

